# 2009 Specialized.... Bighit and SX



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Click to make it larger



Demo curve fever....


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

the bighit looks pretty good but the SX looks kind of cheese. 

i'm sure they ride really well though,.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Mmmmmm...swoooopy

I think Ironhorse is like the only company that went from curved tubes to straight with the 08' 7 points.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Did we really need another thread about these bikes?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

the shock mount to link looks so weird on the sx


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Did we really need another thread about these bikes?


Sorry, where is the other?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Sorry, where is the other?


About 5 spaces from this one now. Titled "09 sx trail shots..."  
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=423471


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

those look like girls bikes....with the swooping

not a fan


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jesus Christ you are right....sorry everyone!!!... well then ignore the thread!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

:lol: LMFAO... No worries mate...


tacubaya said:


> Jesus Christ you are right....sorry everyone!!!... well then ignore the thread!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll put a video to make the thread worth viewing...





More Mountain Biking Videos >>


----------



## Redhit (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh my god that is butt ugly. I had a specialized, a few of them. The last few years just keep getting uglier and uglier each year. Last descent looking bike where the 2005/06 Demo 8/9's. Even last years Big Hit was respectable. They are on such a hydraform tubing frenzy they can't stop and take a step back, and see that is looks like crap. Don't even get me started with the paint jobs. Come on!!! Seriously a tatoo'd themed bike? I have a lot of respect for the 4bar fsr linkage, and am a big fan of as well. But really, how much more of these curved tubes can you stomach?


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Agreed, not feeling the curvy look either.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

BigHit is a definite improvement.. SX trail looks like garbage though.. I'm gonna miss the 08s..


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Is it just me, or do both the shocks look reeeally short.....?


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

im liking the bighit but the sx looks like a demo but squished together to give it more curve, also specialized has done this in the past with their paint they put the fake scuff marks in it, they should just have a clean looking paint job


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

Redhit said:


> Oh my god that is butt ugly. I had a specialized, a few of them. The last few years just keep getting uglier and uglier each year. Last descent looking bike where the 2005/06 Demo 8/9's. Even last years Big Hit was respectable. They are on such a hydraform tubing frenzy they can't stop and take a step back, and see that is looks like crap. Don't even get me started with the paint jobs. Come on!!! Seriously a tatoo'd themed bike? I have a lot of respect for the 4bar fsr linkage, and am a big fan of as well. But really, how much more of these curved tubes can you stomach?


i dont think it could have been put better.
im not a fan at all. theyre going wayyy over board with it


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Good God. Just when I thought they couldn't get any UGLIER . . . . they go and get uglier!


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

i NEVER GOT THE WHOLE HYDROFORM CRAP (SANTA CRUZ - SPECIALIZED)......I GUESS THEY HAD TO MAKE IT EASIER FOR ALL THE VAGINAS WHO RIDE THEM TO GET OFF AND ON THE BIKE ..


nomad- SUCKS
V-10 - SUCKS
SX TRAIL - SUCKS
BIGHIT - SUCKS


GIVE ME THE A VP FREE ANYDAY!

BRING ON THE HATERS!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm still very turned off that The Big S chooses to run it's cables on the bottom of the downtube. I'd be constantly afraid of smashing a cable/brake line or ripping one out.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That is the ugliest set of bikes I have EVER seen. Jeez dude, those are horrible.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

I like the Bighit. Lower CG. Makes my 08' obsolete already.


----------



## jabr20 (Jul 24, 2008)

i may be wrong but this is style no 3 for the big hit starting off looking like some show off metal heads eletric guitar with a 24inch rear wheel then the more pleasing and somewhat lada esq boxy thing which is my bike and i love it only problem i ever has is though the frame isnt big for me, (im 5'10 and its a medium frame which by all recommendations is perfect) its just huge its a beast when going downhill at stupid scary angles theres just no stand over height to bail off with, so im in two minds with the new bike 

positive 
looks to be much smaller standover height increased, specialized pedigree ever since the age of 15 (some what 13 yrs ago) i have wanted a specialized my idol jason mcroy used to ride spec bikes, so much history and development etc cant fault them so its going to be great

negative 
every flaming manufacturers gone swoopy this year
mongoose teocalis
iron horse
trek session to name a few 
every where i look its like theyve all decided to do the same thing. its 2009 we should have rocket bikes by now


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

mkrobert81 said:


> BRING ON THE HATERS!


----------



## bettermanNZ (May 7, 2005)

*Err who be hating???*



mkrobert81 said:


> nomad- SUCKS
> V-10 - SUCKS
> SX TRAIL - SUCKS
> BIGHIT - SUCKS
> ...


I think you are the hater here CHUMP!


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Wait until their hardtails get all swoopy as well...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Wait until their hardtails get all swoopy as well...


thats when youll know that the people who design it have gone swoopy if you get my drift


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

2009 Specialized? I just see two Norcos


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

suicidebomber said:


> Wait until their hardtails get all swoopy as well...


Just wait until you see the P all mountain series for 2009.... they are VERY swoopy...


----------



## ShredArpeggioMan (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant wait to get my '09 BigHit FSR 2!!! Love the curves


----------

